# Injecting Fragmin



## kittybywaters (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I have been taking fragmin since the beginning of my pregnancy. I have stopped injecting into my stomach, as it was getting too difficult with the skin stretching - i am now using my upper thighs, is this OK? Also, when i do inject (regardless of site) sometimes I get hard lumps under the skin, just after I have injected, these can last for weeks - am I injecting incorrectly? 

Thanks, 
Kitty


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fragmin is licensed for administration in stomach or lateral thigh, so fine to inject in thigh if this is easier for you now. Lumps can be a side effect of injections and can be down to both injection technique or overuse of site. Try to avoid the area of the lump if you can.


----------

